# Need Advice for Cree MC-E optics



## jerry022 (Dec 7, 2008)

just wondering what optic the MC-E will fit into, i want a nice narrow beam may be around 15 degree. anyone know where i can get it online ?


----------



## oa330man (Dec 7, 2008)

jerry022 said:


> just wondering what optic the MC-E will fit into, i want a nice narrow beam may be around 15 degree. anyone know where i can get it online ?



troutie here has an ongoing thread over at MTBR with quite a few beamshots. I think the consensus is that the Ledil Boom-SS is the tightest available. It's available through Cutter.com.au.


----------



## trout (Dec 7, 2008)

jerry022 said:


> just wondering what optic the MC-E will fit into, i want a nice narrow beam may be around 15 degree. anyone know where i can get it online ?


 
Yes Jerry so would I like a nice narrow beam but I dont think it is going to happen just like the P7 
I have tried lots of optics and yep the SS boom is the best I have found .

I am hoping the expert modders on here come up with something good .


----------



## Eamon (Dec 7, 2008)

Polymer optics does the #225 (10deg FWHM), Ledil does the EVA (16 deg), and Boomerang reflector (20 deg). Fraen has the FRC (13.5 deg) coming out ~now.
Cutter has the 225 and the boomerang in stock as of this afternoon. They're expecting the EVA this week. There will be pix and shots of the FRC on the Bicycle forum in the next few days, UPS willing. Pix and shots of the 225 and EVA following as soon as I get some.

So far, the MC-E seems to appreciate larger-diameter optics. Beyond that, wait and see. There are a lot of new and new-ish optics hitting tinkers' workbenches right about now.

Eamon


----------



## zinetti (Dec 8, 2008)

Will K2 optics work, the lens holder seems to fit just right and the optical lenses fit jsut above the glass cover.

Jason


----------



## gillestugan (Dec 8, 2008)

Most reflectors for single die emitters doesn't work well whit the MC-E.

Im not too happy with the "MC-E seems to appreciate larger-diameter optics" as there are multi XR-E options in the same size available, like the Ledil Cute. I don't see the point in a multi die emitter if you cant have a small reflector.

Thermally it is much better with a multi emitter setup as heat is spread over a larger area. You can also get more lumens as each emitter can take 1000mA instead of only 700.


----------



## jerry022 (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks guys for the advice. and anyone knows where can i buy the Polymer optics #225 online ? it seems like i just can't find it anywhere online ? i know Cutter might have it but seems like people are saying they have slow shipping and bad customer serives.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2008)

jerry022 said:


> thanks guys for the advice. and anyone knows where can i buy the Polymer optics #225 online ? it seems like i just can't find it anywhere online ? i know Cutter might have it but seems like people are saying they have slow shipping and bad customer serives.


 

As of yesterday, Cutter does have it in stock. I asked.

Eamon


----------



## Jarl (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut857

 for 7


----------



## gibby_z (Dec 11, 2008)

Jarl said:


> http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut857
> 
> Nice..
> 
> ...


----------



## Holzleim (Dec 11, 2008)

I tested Ledil EVA-D and Carclo Plain Tight 26,5mm MC-E optics. The Ledil does a very nice and smooth spot (~16°) but its hotspot is less intense than the Carclo's one (~15°). An other disadvantage of the Ledil optic is it comes without holders and is 35mm total diameter compared to the 26,5mm (~28 with holder) of the Carclo.
But the Carclo's beam patter is not smooth but has a rahter intense inner region (not even round) and then a square-formed secondary beam. 
But I'll use the Carclo in a 8 multi-setup so I hope when mounting the emitter slightly rotated against each others will help smoothing the resulting beam.

For a single MC-E light I would prefer the Ledil-D.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 12, 2008)

gibby_z said:


> Jarl said:
> 
> 
> > Nice..
> ...


----------



## divelights (Feb 28, 2009)

For those of you who have tried the EVA lens, what did you do about mounting it. I like what I have read about it but don't know how to hold it firmly in place.


----------



## Calina (Feb 28, 2009)

According to this thread : 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=493919
it seems that the best optics for the MC-E would come from DX: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4544


----------

